# GA-MA790X-UD4 support for Phenom II x6 processors



## yuriylsh (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anybody know if Gigabyte is planning on bios update for GA-MA790X-UD4 motherboard to add a support  the new coming 6-core phenomes? Looks like GA-MA785GM-US2H already has it http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3141&ver=#anchor_os, so I'm wondering if Gigabyte is going to show it's love to GA-MA790X-UD4 , as US2H is AM2+ motherboard too.


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 29, 2010)

Weird, this is a mobo with DDR2 slots only...

Found this via google
`It is clear that the new AMD Phenom II X6 “Thuban” processors will be compatible with AM3 and AM2+ platforms, however, we do not know whether performance booster of the six-core chip will work on all of them.`


----------



## yuriylsh (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like your motherboard has support for new processors too... http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3141&ver=#anchor_os.
I sent an email to Gigabyte asking about their plans for GA-MA790X-UD4, will see what they reply...


----------



## WojtasRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, may be all AM2+ mobos will have a support for x6


----------



## yuriylsh (Apr 2, 2010)

*Gigabyte's response*

Those who might be interesting in the topic, here is the response regarding Thuban processors on GA-MA790X-UD4:


> Dear customer,
> AMD X6 processor still under validating on this board, will post new bios on web when it passed all test, please keep checking on our website.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 3, 2010)

It`s a good news


----------



## stasio (Apr 16, 2010)

*MA790XT-UD4P - F8d*

-support for Phenom II x6 processors
-09.April 2010


----------



## Maranello (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the board I'm currently using and I was hoping it would get upgraded BIOS for the X6. I'm still moving to an 890X but this would at least give me some time for a bug fix BIOS upgrade before I buy.


----------



## stasio (Apr 27, 2010)

*GA-790XTA-UD4 - F3g*

# Update AGESA 3.7.0.0 for AMD 6core CPU
# Support GIGABYTE On/Off Charge


----------



## Maranello (Apr 28, 2010)

The MA790X-UD4P (DDR2 version) pages shows updated 10A BIOS "Update CPU AGESA 3.7.0.0"

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3038&ver=#anchor_os

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ma790x-ud4p_f10a.exe

Thanks Gigabyte


----------



## Shadowdust (May 3, 2010)

I e-mailed Gigabyte about the MA790X-UD4 last week and they replied: 

"Board now is under AMD'X6 processor validation, please check back with us next week."

I'm hoping that means it is a matter of days before this model gets some support. My 1055T comes in today, I'd hate to have it sitting on a shelf for another week or more.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

stasio said:


> *GA-790XTA-UD4 - F3g*
> 
> # Update AGESA 3.7.0.0 for AMD 6core CPU
> # Support GIGABYTE On/Off Charge



Using the F3g bios and it's really twitchy for me with a 1090T...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Using the F3g bios and it's really twitchy for me with a 1090T...



Yea future bioses will help everyone use the full potential of the 6 core chips. i read an article were motherboard manufacturers were complaining that AMDs AM2 compatibility for the 6 cores were making them make a whole new bios for there boards to support the turbo stuff and some of the AM2 boards just couldn't cut it and glitch out.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

well maybe they should worry about getting non-beta bios out for AM3 DDR3 boards that should be able to handle it...


----------



## wiak (May 3, 2010)

its just a matter of time, my GA-MA790FXT-UT5P got 6-core support just a week ago
send them a support ticket at http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/ServiceCenter.aspx


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 4, 2010)

good news, just got reply from Gigabyte.  Told me NOT to boot with an X6 til I installed the bios they linked me to.

F3F Bios for Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
http://ggts.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/916194/79xtaud4.f3f

Here's the link for you all!


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2010)

Good look


----------

